# My U.F.O. Short Film On YouTube!



## KPurpleRainbow (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtkT-_47n5U


Another pretty D.I.Y., no budget short film, but instead of ghosts and slashers, I thought a nice little U.F.O. romp would be nice...

Thanks to anyone who checks it out, whether you like it or not, and if you don't like it, please don't throw your turkey sandwich at the computer screen!

Messages are fine...


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for checking it out...even if you didn't like it! 

Hopefully I can get a new one up soon!


----------



## Illuin (Oct 30, 2008)

I really enjoy the picturesque natural scenery, the soothing music, and surreal under/overtones in this video; but to be honest, I have absolutely no idea what the heck is going on here. The video is in no way unpleasant, but I’m just not seeing it 

. What is it about again? I do like the strange rocks; where is that place; or is it CGI?. Anyway, since no one has responded (a mystery in itself, considering the number of viewers), you've got to inform the rest of us about (or at least give us another hint) the underlying meaning/concept of your idea. That would help us out . I’ve watched it over and over… I find it pleasant and soothing, but I just don’t get it. You're going to have to participate a bit more with the regulars in this forum if you want a candid opinion (and your very first reply) .


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, thank you very much for the comment!

I hope all of you are having a Happy Halloween as well!

Let's see...the movie is just a basic U.F.O. abduction short, but probably is a bit to artsy for it's own good. But I do that alot! 

It's more style over substance, I must admit it. Most of my friends didn't really get it either! But most liked it. 

Just enjoy the opening of the U.F.O. lights, the man wandering after the abduction and his reluctant return...


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Oct 31, 2008)

And if you want some more Halloween fun, I have my older videos up, so check them out if you wish!

http://www.youtube.com/user/NewAgeJess


----------



## Illuin (Oct 31, 2008)

Your style is starting to grow on me. Nice twist in the “Awakening” video. I love the dark eerie horror stuff (precisely why I love Tolkien). Keep it up .


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for checking it out!

And thanks for the kind words!

I'm hoping to get another one up shortly.

I wanted to get one up for Halloween, but things didn't work out.

Soon, hopefully...


Thanks again!


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Nov 22, 2008)

Sooner than I thought!

This will be my last short for the year, and it is called "The Presence." I hope you enjoy it and I hope you have a great holiday season and great new year!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL1cCBKt4Qk


----------



## Illuin (Nov 23, 2008)

That was pretty freaky. And I thought I was paranoid . Very interesting. Keep them coming.


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Nov 24, 2008)

Why thank you!

Though it didn't really get that great of a ranking...it's good to hear someone liked it! Thanks again, friend!

I hope I can get more projects up and running for next year...I now have access to better movie equipment so the quality will probably go up a bit. If you noticed in this latest short, the editing was MILES better than the other shorts...but I must say I do enjoy the DIY quality of the old movies...


----------

